# whats the deal with Tilapia?



## Livebig14 (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay guys.  Whats the scoop on farm raised tilapia?  Ive read threads on here that say its fine to eat and others that say its shit.  Also I just watched a video with Evan Centopani who said that farm raised tilapia is about as healthy as eating bacon.  So what do you guys think?  Should I eat tilapia or no?  And if not, what do you guys think is the best fish to eat (macro wise)?  thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry guys I posted this in the wrong forum should be in the diet and nutrition section.  Hopefully a mod will see this and move it to the appropriate forum.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 19, 2011)

guess not its still here. i eat talapia, but i LOVE ME SOME SALMON! i eat alot of tunafish also


----------



## niki (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm not particularly knowledgeable on this, but I have heard some things.  I eat wild-caught salmon, tuna, and when I'm not in school - raise all my own meats.  If I was independently wealthy, I would buy pastured meats only.

What I've heard is that due to the farming methods, it affects the quality, just like anything else.  Grain-fed fish, anyone?  NOT the organism's natural diet.  Put a bazillion fishies in a small area = fishies eating, sleeping, breathing (ok, whatever) fishie poo.  Not the greatest.  Affects health - JUST like it would for people in similiar conditions.  Enter antibiotics.......again, not the greatest......

I apologize for the sarcastic tone......this kinda thing really pisses me off.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 19, 2011)

niki said:


> I'm not particularly knowledgeable on this, but I have heard some things.  I eat wild-caught salmon, tuna, and when I'm not in school - raise all my own meats.  If I was independently wealthy, I would buy pastured meats only.
> 
> What I've heard is that due to the farming methods, it affects the quality, just like anything else.  Grain-fed fish, anyone?  NOT the organism's natural diet.  Put a bazillion fishies in a small area = fishies eating, sleeping, breathing (ok, whatever) fishie poo.  Not the greatest.  Affects health - JUST like it would for people in similiar conditions.  Enter antibiotics.......again, not the greatest......
> 
> I apologize for the sarcastic tone......this kinda thing really pisses me off.


thanks for the info.  good stuff.  I see you point.  im sure wild caught is far superior but tilapia is so much cheaper where I shop


----------



## mich29 (Jun 19, 2011)

nutting wrong with it far as I know other than you can't eat alot of it for weeks on end.I'd go through a few bags a week then cycle with chicken hamburger etc.throw some garlic,butter,salt and hot sauce on some tilapia and its a wrap.mmmmm so good.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jun 19, 2011)

Whoever said its like eating bacon,   Their dick stinks.  Full of shit.   Fish is Good.  Dont believe everything you read.  Especially what I write....... My whole statement is contradictory.  I realize that .   lol.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jun 19, 2011)

Nothing wrong with talapia, but I would rather have halibut!!


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Tilapia doesn't have the omega profile of some other fishes, of course not of salmon.  I'm just not eating farm raised fish if I can help it. Wake Forest(Up the road a bit from me) supposedly did a study that showed tilapia as having a high omega 6 to 3 ratio.  This is part of the reason why people say this about tilapia.  I don't really like tilapia that much anyways but I don't think it's that big of an issue if you're healthy with healthy veins and heart.  Kinda like sodium.


----------



## theanvil@live.ca (Jun 20, 2011)

Tuna all the way, quick and easy!


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes whoever said it's like bacon is a complete idiot. Tilapia is high in protein and low in fat. I eat tons of tilapia, tuna, and salmon. Buy tilapia 5 lbs at a time. 2-3 filets for a meal is perfect.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 20, 2011)

alright thanks for the responses guys ill just keep eating my tilapia then


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 20, 2011)

By the way heres the video of Evan Centopani saying why he thinks Tilapia is complete shit.  Check it out.  He starts talking about it at 3.46.  

YouTube - ‪The Cage 2011 Evan Ox Centopani Seminar‬‏


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 20, 2011)

I eat way more bacon than Tilapia!  haha


----------



## bigpoppapump (Jun 22, 2011)

I've looked everywhere for Tilapia not from China. Sorry but I'm not eatin Sh*t from China. Had to go there for work for a month. Saw some shit that would gag a maggot. It's hard to find wild caught domestic fish. Look in the fish section at your local walmart. There isn't a bag of fish or shrimp not packed or produced in China. Just pisses me off. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bigpoppapump (Jun 22, 2011)

Where can you buy fish other than canned tuna from a domestic source? Any big box stores sell it?


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 24, 2011)

Gotta hit the mom and pop stores up down town or on the corner.  More expensive but that's the drawback. Bulk produced stuff from China is always cheaper.


----------



## sosc (Jun 25, 2011)

Here are some links on the topic.

CNN Health: Farmed or wild fish: Which is healthier?
Washington State Department of Health: Wild vs. Farmed Salmon
WHFoods: Nutritional Differences of Wild versus Farmed Fish

Personally, I try to only eat wild fish. There are many negatives
to the farmed fish. The biggest negative to the wild fish is to
eat the smaller species as larger species tend to contain more
toxins. In both cases, you should limit your consumption to
about 2-3 meals/week due to contamination concerns.

I have found that the best places to buy wild caught fish
is Trader Joe's and Whole Foods Market. Most of the time
you can find some wild caught food in the more mainstream
super markets like Safeway, Luckys, etc. Usually the selection
is not as good as these mainstream stores, but it is fucking
expensive at Trader Joe's / Whole Foods.

Wherever you go be sure to look both in the fresh seafood
where the fish is on display and iced, and the frozen section
too. You can also talk to the guy behind the counter as
sometimes they keep some stuff frozen in the back away from
the display.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, the world's fish populations are declining insanely quick due to various factors. Farmed is the future, whether you agree with it or not.. either that or go without. Quality is bound to decrease, but thats happening all across the board, with everything we eat.

Bottom line: there are probably other things you have in your diet that are far worse.


----------

